# Briggs & Stratton Rpm Way To High!



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave:MODEL-135212 TYPE0199 01 CODE 9404252E 5 HP MOUNTED WITH A GENERATOR.ENGINE HAS 2 LEVERS CHOKE AND THE OTHER IS FOR STOP AND RUN.WHEN STARTING ENGINE, THE ENGINE RACES AS IF YOU WERE MANNUALY MOVING THE THROTTLE TO FULL RPM.WHEN I MOVE THE LEVER TO RUN POSISTION IT DOES NOT DO ANYTHING. THEIR IS NO LINKAGE CONNECTED TO THIS LEVER. IS THIS NORMAL BECAUSE IT IS A GENERATOR AND SHOULD GO TO FULL RPM ? OR IS THERE LINKAGE MISSING? DOES ANYONE HAVE A DIAGRAM?[DONT KNOW IF THIS SHOULD RUN LIKE ONLY WHEN USING GENERATOR OUTLET./FONT]

THANKS TOWNWRENCH


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd check the throttle plate to make sure it's not stuck at WOT. There must be a link to the throttle plate, else there'd be nothing to control RPM and RPM is critical for a generator, else Hz would be uncontrolled. 2 pole gens must run @ 3600 RPM, 4 poles run @ 1800 RPM.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Townwrench, I responded to your personal message.


----------

